# does a second incision=second scar?



## mangogirll (Aug 31, 2003)

I gave birth via c-section, and I wanted to know if I have a c-section again, where would the incision be? Do they make a new cut, or is it exactly along the old one. Basicaly I want to know if I would have two scars, or just one again. And if they do cut along the old one, isn't it a bit of a tender area to be cuting and sewing again?


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i think they try and go over the first incision. i'd ask your ob just to make sure


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

I had two c-sections, and she (the ob) cut through the first for the second. I had a pretty nasty keloid from the first incision, so I think she cut that out while she was in there, because the "second" scar is much smoother and smaller...but obviously I have only one scar...


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had 2 c-births and they do cut the same line, and "take out" the old scar. I am having my 3rd c-birth in a few weeks, and my new OB also said the same line will be used and "cleaned up". FTR- my second scar was much better looking/feeling than my first (staples instead of the disposable stitches).

Check out the cesarean support thread (soon to be a subforum







), if you have any other questions


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

my experience is the same...first scar keloided, second incision removed the first scar and the second is much smaller. There's more internal scarring with each surgery apparantly (like on the bladder) so not to be taken lightly. But you don't get a new line each time. Unless of course you had some sort of dire emergency and had a classical incision (top to bottom) instead of the bikini.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

FTR- my second scar was much better looking/feeling than my first (staples instead of the disposable stitches).
Interesting. Same here!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

mine were both stitches. And I have seen a lot of ugly scars with staples so I don't think it's a guarantee.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, I don't know how much of a guarnatee it is, my OB said that the dissolvable stitches make the worst scar, and that the staples and stitches that need to be removed make the nicest scars. Still, I hate having something removed, so I am actually going to opt for the dissolvable stitches this time, I don't care how bad the scar looks, my belly has so many stretch marks anyway


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I have had three c/secs, all with dissolvable sutures, and I have an amazingly inconspicuous scar line. I think it might be in part because of the number of steristrips my OB uses - he puts on so many it is like a solid line. My incision has never opened up, and I am not the type to stay in bed for recovery. They were itchy to get off later, but worth it if I don't have a big scar. You can see a little place where there are two lines, like he wobbled when cutting







, and after my second there was a spot where you could tell the top didn't quite match the bottom and he fixed that with the third repair. He won't do a tummy tuck though!

I have heard that you have to go in at two weeks to have staples or regular sutures removed, and if that is true I am just as glad to not make that visit. I just have the regular 6 week postpartum with my midwives.

I would like to know if he cuts the old scar on my uterus or if he makes a new one. I plan to ask when I see him again.


----------



## LiamnEmma (Nov 20, 2001)

My staples were removed before I left the hospital, on the second day after the birth of dd. At that point, they put steri-strips on.


----------



## mangogirll (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks for all the info you shared. But when you guys say that your scar is either small or big ect.. what do you have to compare against. I have not seen anyone elses scar so I dont know if mine is big or small. Is there a website where there are pictures of c-section scars?







:














:














:














:














:


----------



## roxy (Jun 16, 2006)

My second c-sec resulted in a second skin incision. I'm not positive, but I think the reason was that the scar tissue was extremely thick, and some doctors just do a second one to avoid possibly slipping. I plan to get my records soon to find out about the uterine scar, though. Also, after the first c-sec, the incision site was very tender, and at the same time numb. After #2, the numbness extended over most of my abdomen, but around 12 months PP, it went away, and no tenderness remained.


----------



## mama2allgirls (Jan 27, 2004)

I've had 3 c-sections, soon to have my 4th (& last). After #2 I had 2 scars about 1/4" apart. With #3 they removed all the old scar tissue & left me with one 'nice' one (LOL). Not sure what they'll do this time.

And I'm not new but so rarely post that I couldn't remember my login info









michelle


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

My first was a lovely little tranverse "bikini" incision.

The second, not an emergency situation btw, is an atrocious affair. Vertical, it begins down in my pubic hair and extends to just below my navel. Formed a painful keloid, necessitating cortisone injections (OUCH!) directly into the scar at 14 months post-op., which was still painful to the touch. I have an additional red mark where the needle caused a little bleed.

The scar twists where the vertical crossed the old transverse scar. The keloid below the pubic hairline leaves a nice white spot where hair should be.

All on a then- 19 year old with no stretch marks. I remember hearing, "Cut higher." during the surgery, and yelling, "You're doing a vertical incision?!" The doctor joked to the resident, "She's not too happy about that, is she?" All a few minutes before my little son was brought into the world. Wonder what effect that could have had on bonding?

Anyway, that was 18 years ago, but I would highly recommend clarifying that issue before undergoing another c-section.

Not really a new member, just an old member, recycled.


----------



## mama2allgirls (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by copslass_
*
All on a then- 19 year old with no stretch marks. I remember hearing, "Cut higher." during the surgery, and yelling, "You're doing a vertical incision?!" The doctor joked to the resident, "She's not too happy about that, is she?" All a few minutes before my little son was brought into the world. Wonder what effect that could have had on bonding?

Anyway, that was 18 years ago, but I would highly recommend clarifying that issue before undergoing another c-section.

Not really a new member, just an old member, recycled.*
Oh Tracy! Would I be out of line to call that doctor a butcher?! I've been blessed with wonderful doctors & I think I've found the best one this time around (all of the girls were delivered by different OB's). Although post surgery, I did wish they had enlarged my incision with my 3rd dd...she was stuck on a diagonal with her head jammed up against my pelvis and they had a heck of a time getting her out. I had some major bruising from the retractors for a few weeks and she was only a little 6 lb peanut. I did get an apology from that doctor, LOL...he didn't think I was in labor and didn't want to come to the hospital at 2am. But that was my best recovery by far.

I'll be sure to mention the 'no vertical' incision thing, thanks for the heads-up. Chances are I won't make it to my scheduled date since they want to make it the week of my due date and I've yet to carry one to 40 wks.

Love the tag-line in your sig (teens are weaned) LOL









Michelle


----------



## Iluvmy2 (Jan 23, 2004)

My 2nd incision was made along the same line as the 1st one, it is a little longer now, because he "cleaned up" the old one. It is a real fait scar, and I fear one day it will be gone







Not that I enjoy having a scar, but it reminds me of my precious 2 little ones


----------

